# Baseboards?



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I've made a commitment to myself to get our home more organized & clean. Don't get me wrong --> I clean everyday... but I mean deep thorough cleaning. I mean clean that when unexpected company comes over I'm not shoving stuff in my bedroom and locking the door. lol 

And some days it seems so overwhelming just thinking about where to even start! So I'm going to try to do it room by room.  Hopefully that'll work out better for my stress levels. lol 

Anyways, just wanted to jump in and say HELLO to you all.

~Ashley


----------

